
Semiconductor bio-sensors-one in Apple Watch,can read much more than heart rate - andyers
http://eengenious.com/apple-watch-2-better-living-through-semiconductors/
======
girishmhatre500
This source, referenced in the above article describes the potential of
semiconductor based biosensors (see
[https://goo.gl/RBtE1o](https://goo.gl/RBtE1o))

------
yagnaumsys
surprising there is lot that these minute devices could do. Preventive Health
Care & Fitness industry may be up for more disruption.

------
tech_watcher
How will it differ from Fitbit?

~~~
girishmhatre500
Fitbit can use the same kind of semiconductor device (in this case, a device
that uses light to sense blood flow) and provide the same functions. I don't
think Apple's designed a new kind of transducer that it has protected with a
patent. But I could be wrong...

